# Batteries



## sacol4940 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm getting through a hell of a lot of them with this pump and the meter....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2013)

Which pump are you using?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I'm getting through a hell of a lot of them with this pump and the meter....



Are you using the correct battery?


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm using the accu check combo and using an AA one in the pump and 3 x AAA ones in the meter


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I'm using the accu check combo and using an AA one in the pump and 3 x AAA ones in the meter



have you checked you have the right type as in lithium sp! or what ever type goes in.

If at all worried your best bet is to ring your pump company and ask them if there is a problem.


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm using alkaline ones...when I put the batteries in, it asks what type they are, so I click alkaline 

Do lithium ones last longer then?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I'm using alkaline ones...when I put the batteries in, it asks what type they are, so I click alkaline
> 
> Do lithium ones last longer then?



Yes a lot longer. The one I have in my pump lasts 12 weeks.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 15, 2013)

I found the duracell lasts for ages compared to the ones they send which are ok for a couple of weeks.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 15, 2013)

i got a truck load supplied for free......


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, we get sent Energizer Ultra+ AAA from Medronic, last about 6 weeks.


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had the pump for about a month and I'm changing the battery about every 4days.... And about once a week in the meter

I might see if I can wangle some free ones on my trip to see the DSN on Thursday


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 15, 2013)

Doesn't sound right to me - Would be worth phoning the manufacturers tech support line. Sometimes a faulty battery cap can cause that sort of thing.


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 16, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I've had the pump for about a month and I'm changing the battery about every 4days.... And about once a week in the meter
> 
> I might see if I can wangle some free ones on my trip to see the DSN on Thursday



That is definitely a problem. I use the lithium ones sent by Roche and the meter ones last at least a month, if not more, and the pump one seems to go on for ever.

Roche will send you new batteries if you ask them to when phoning in your order for infusion sets etc.


----------



## MaryPlain (Apr 16, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I've had the pump for about a month and I'm changing the battery about every 4days.... And about once a week in the meter
> 
> I might see if I can wangle some free ones on my trip to see the DSN on Thursday



Do you order your own pump consumables from Roche?  If so then you need to order the service packs as these come with the recommended batteries. Roche will also send you batteries for the meter if you register it on their website. I never have to buy batteries and they usually last about 4 weeks in my pump and months in my meter - but then again my meter isn't bluetooth so that probably uses them up a bit quicker.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2013)

Doesnt sound right to me ?


----------



## tracey w (Apr 21, 2013)

MaryPlain said:


> Do you order your own pump consumables from Roche?  If so then you need to order the service packs as these come with the recommended batteries. Roche will also send you batteries for the meter if you register it on their website. I never have to buy batteries and they usually last about 4 weeks in my pump and months in my meter - but then again my meter isn't bluetooth so that probably uses them up a bit quicker.



No im bluetooth and get all lithium sent via roche. My pump last easily 3 months and handset just a bit more often at least 8 weeks or so


----------

